
Framework-agnostic package which provides powerful ACL abilities to Node.js - romainlanz
https://github.com/RomainLanz/node-fence
======
romainlanz
Hey everyone, I just released my first package and I want to heard some
feedback from you!

This is a beta release and should better not be used in production. If you
have any questions I'll be happy to answer it.

